

Mysterious Visitor, Clad in Fur, Puts Paris on Edge - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/15/world/europe/tiger-wildcat-paris-disneyland.html?ref=science

======
jarnix
I'm almost certain that it's a hoax...

